# Watchamker's lathe triple cross-slide parts needed



## RoddyJB (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone know where I might find parts for this cross-slide.  I need one cross-slide handcrank and 2 of the micrometer dials seen with the crank that is shown.
The main problem is I don't know the make.  the knurled knob goes on the bare post with a collar and the crank/collar are missing from where the knurled knob is.


----------



## davidh (Feb 19, 2013)

any chance you have a bigger lathe and could make your own ?   otherwise it may be an effort in frutility ?  just sayin. . .  it seems that most of the members are hobby machinist making tools for their tools.  at least it seems that way. . .


----------



## RoddyJB (Feb 19, 2013)

davidh said:


> any chance you have a bigger lathe and could make your own ?   otherwise it may be an effort in frutility ?  just sayin. . .  it seems that most of the members are hobby machinist making tools for their tools.  at least it seems that way. . .



Hi, no bigger lathe I'm afraid. Thanks. 
Evenually I might get to where I coud make it myself but certainly not now.
Regards, Rod


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 19, 2013)

Since you cannot repair this yourself would you be willing to send it to another member to repair? ------ "Billy G"


----------



## RoddyJB (Feb 19, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Since you cannot repair this yourself would you be willing to send it to another member to repair? ------ "Billy G"



Hi Bill,

Depends on the cost I guess.  Being retired on a fixed income has its drawbacks. 

Rod


----------

